# Naughty or Nice a Christmas Soap



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is one I made for Christmas .Scented with Santa's Pipe .I love this FO. It is cp with colored  cp and mp shreds and blobs.












Thanks for looking


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 17, 2009)

Woooooooooooow !!  That is really pretty.....I bet it looks even better in person.


----------



## holly99 (Aug 17, 2009)

Woah, that is some fantastic looking soap. I love it!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 17, 2009)

very nice! I love the colors, it looks very festive. It actually looks like a fancy candy cane. 

What does santa's pipe smell like?


----------



## LJA (Aug 17, 2009)

Yay!  Someone tried Santa's Pipe!!  This came out sooooooo cute!  Love it.


----------



## heyjude (Aug 17, 2009)

Love your shreds and blobs!    

Jude


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a soap named Naughty or Nice!    Yours is much prettier.


----------



## hem06 (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful!!  

Does that FO smell like pipe tobacco?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> very nice! I love the colors, it looks very festive. It actually looks like a fancy candy cane.
> 
> What does santa's pipe smell like?



It is a blend of cherrywood , vanilla, raspberry and mild pipe tobacco . It soaps like a dream . Right now it smells  like  maraschino cherries , black licorice and pipe tobacco . It is nice ! I would love to have a bite , I can't say a soap has ever had that effect on me before  :shock: 

Kitn


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Aug 18, 2009)

omg, like i need one more FO...but that sounds yummaaaay!

Beautiful bars!


----------



## Sibi (Aug 18, 2009)

so pretty!!!  that'll make for great gifts!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## topcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Absolutely fabulous soap Kitn!  Love the sound of the fo too  

Tanya


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice Kitn, they look lovely and creamy and festive too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Your soap is beautiful and you are so brave to try a FO called "Santa's Pipe"!


----------



## candice19 (Aug 18, 2009)

So festive!  Definitely an attention grabber, too!


----------



## Godiva (Aug 18, 2009)

That is so cute!!!  Love the colors and the fragrance and the name


----------



## LizRNBSN (Aug 18, 2009)

Your soap is gorgeous. I reminds me of the birthday cake with sprinkles in it! I really looks good enough to eat!


----------



## valor (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful as usual, Kitn! All of your soap that I have seen is just gorgeous. I like the pizazz of this one, too. I wish I could smell it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

thank you all , so very much .


I hide the fugly ones or win contests with them   

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Aug 18, 2009)

Kitn it's beautiful!!! I was wondering about that FO too, guess I'll have to try it now


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy Soap, that is the prettiest soap I think I have ever seen. Good Job.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 18, 2009)

WOWERS!  That is absolutely awesome soap!  Wish I could reach through the screen and grab one to try it out!!  

By chance do you have any pix of the mp and cp chips and pieces before you put them in?  Just curious of the size and shapes, as that is beautifully mixed, colored and blended!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

I just use a dollar store cheese grater to grate the soap up , some long some short pieces . The colored shreds are bits of MP shreds and curls I had leftover . You can make curls with a potato peeler .It is a great way to use bars that aren't that great .

Kitn


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 19, 2009)

*beautiful!!  that is such a lovely soap*

I love mixing mp soap in with my cp, you can get some really spectacular results but how do you solve the cp needing to cure in the air and the mp needing to be sealed in cling film or it gets glycering dew all over it?  Im finding that a tough one to beat at the moment?


----------



## Bnky (Aug 19, 2009)

Kitn, these are beautiful!  I tried grating soap and adding it to a batch, but it did not look like these.  After seeing how awesome these are, I am going to try again!  Bnky


----------



## holly99 (Aug 19, 2009)

I keep coming back and looking at this soap. I'm addicted!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Bnky said:
			
		

> Kitn, these are beautiful!  I tried grating soap and adding it to a batch, but it did not look like these.  After seeing how awesome these are, I am going to try again!  Bnky



If the soap you grate is fairly fresh , just  grate it and let it dry a day or so on a paper towel , it will get clumpy  in your new batch , if it isn't a little bit dried .  I add the FO to my oils before the lye and just sb until thin trace , it will give you time to play .I soap at room temp for this one .I just put the shreds in the soap and stir with a skewer , you will be able to feel if the skewer is hitting clumps or going through smoothly . 
Good luck , you can do it 

Kitn


----------



## sudsnbubbles (Aug 19, 2009)

Love the soaps, Kitn!! Great job!


----------



## Dixie (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm just going to stop looking at your photo posts kitn!! I am simply so jealous of all your soap!

(fingures crossed behind my back


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

You are such a silly girl .Your soap is to die for , remember that  little black dress  that you made and many more  soaps , or the egyptian  gold oil . Well I do  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 20, 2009)

That is very nice soap!  It looks so festive.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Christmas Soap Bar............*

Very neat looking bars!  Perfect colors for Christmas!

craftgirl08


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 24, 2009)

Very very cool. It's like confetti on steroids. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you LOL ..


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 24, 2009)

great job as always kitn!! love them!  8)


----------



## honor435 (Aug 25, 2009)

love it!


----------



## emilaid (Aug 26, 2009)

It looks so yummy - suddenly I'm feeling quite hungry now - my mouth's watering


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2009)

That definitely looks like a christmas soap!


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

How ADORABLE! I love it.


----------

